# rats in NJ need homes..



## rattiechatters (Apr 20, 2011)

My dad sold the house and told me to stay with a friend.. though it pains me, i have to give my rats away.. 
5 boys, 4 babies 2 months old all black. 1 adult blue hooded.
4 girls, 2 babies 2 months old all black. 2 eight month olds, 1 grey hooded dumbo, other all grey.
go to facebook look up "rattie chatters" for pictures.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

one thread is enough, please don't spam.  good luck finding them homes, though.


----------



## PackLife (Apr 7, 2011)

Where in NJ are you located? There is a rat rescue in my area that might be able to help with rehoming.


----------



## Monroe (Mar 26, 2011)

I second, where in New Jersey? I live in Pennsylvania & would be interested in the female Dumbo.


----------

